# Jupiter 2 fusion core lighting



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm sure it's been mentioned in here somewhere but I can seem to find it.
Is anyone coming out with fusion core lighting for the new Jupiter 2 kit and will it be available around the time the kit is released?


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271145


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

gojira61 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271145


Thanks!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Darkhunter said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned in here somewhere but I can seem to find it.
> Is anyone coming out with fusion core lighting for the new Jupiter 2 kit and will it be available around the time the kit is released?


Here is a link to the video http://www.voodoofx.com/video/Rotating Lighting Effect 1 Post.wmv We will be posting more info as it becomes available. Thanks for asking Randy Neubert / VoodooFX www.voodoofx.com


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

fxshop said:


> Here is a link to the video http://www.voodoofx.com/video/Rotating Lighting Effect 1 Post.wmv We will be posting more info as it becomes available. Thanks for asking Randy Neubert / VoodooFX www.voodoofx.com


Cool!
I just sent you guys an email asking about possible availability time and estimated price.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Here's a link to my MECHANICAL 6 (one turned off for this clip) Fusion core
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/12860


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Here's a link to my MECHANICAL 6 (one turned off for this clip) Fusion core
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/12860


Wow nice jobY3a, its one of the best looking core effect I have seen yet! Thanks for showing it! Randy


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

You had me convinced to try this before. 
Now that I see it, I'm not just convinced, but determined. That is really beautiful. The core, obviously, but the upper dome is perfect, too. The nicest I've ever seen, beyond my imagination. Great work!!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I may have to get hooked up on YouTube to upload a longer, higher quality version that really does it justice.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

starseeker said:


> You had me convinced to try this before.
> Now that I see it, I'm not just convinced, but determined. That is really beautiful. The core, obviously, but the upper dome is perfect, too. The nicest I've ever seen, beyond my imagination. Great work!!


I've seen (in person) both of Mark's J2's with mechanical cores. There is no comparison. The cores using LED's look great -- don't get me wrong. I had a few prototypes made for me, and I was very pleased at how they came out. However I was not pleased with the price. Marks solution looks EXACTLY like the FX on the show. Exactly. The video he has here really does NOT do the effect justice at all. 

I wish I had that kind of talent. 

--Henry


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree. Mark, take a bow.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Jeez! Thanks Guys! I just hope I can do a really nice clean job on the Moebius Jupiter 2's. I have lost some of my skills during my association with "She who shall not be named" and 4 years was a long time of not being able to build and tinker. But - she's gone now. Henry was one of the few people who she met since she basically hated all my friends. But that's ancient history. I've pretty much moved along. Today I will try to get the Youtube crap done so I can let you see the clean version of the Jupiter 2 video I took in 2004. I still haven't completed installing the support points in the two foot Lunar Models J2 so I can't do the entire show (fusion core& bubble and landing gear retraction) but perhaps soon(whatever that means)

Again thanks for the kind words.

HERE IS THAT YOUTUBE LINKY:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Jeez! Thanks Guys! I just hope I can do a really nice clean job on the Moebius Jupiter 2's. I have lost some of my skills during my association with "She who shall not be named" and 4 years was a long time of not being able to build and tinker. But - she's gone now. Henry was one of the few people who she met since she basically hated all my friends. But that's ancient history. I've pretty much moved along...


I still get chills looks at that video (not "She Who Shall Not Be Named - she merely causes severe male anxiety and the only time I "see" her is in nightmares! But, oh my, do I miss the stories!).

You just built that TINY little crane! Your skill are just FINE. I don't even think I could SEE that model with the naked eye!

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not doing too bad with plastic, but my soldering skills, airbrush skills, and quickness is in the crapper. Really bums me out. I did the flying sub lowering stuff for the big seaview but stalled out on painting the interior stuff. ME BAD! I stalled out on the DCC stuff for some beloved 4-8-0 steam engines and some valve gear work on the other recent brass steam engine acquisition too. No guts anymore I think. I think i have too many projects and I can't focus on just one.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It looks great. Are there pix of the spinning mechanicals?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

In my photo album I have some close-ups of all the components.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I'm not doing too bad with plastic, but my soldering skills, airbrush skills, and quickness is in the crapper. Really bums me out. I did the flying sub lowering stuff for the big seaview but stalled out on painting the interior stuff. ME BAD! I stalled out on the DCC stuff for some beloved 4-8-0 steam engines and some valve gear work on the other recent brass steam engine acquisition too. No guts anymore I think. I think i have too many projects and I can't focus on just one.


Yeah -- right. I think its more the case of having the "MAN-HOME" now that She Who Shall Not Be Named has departed. You're newfound freedome has likely led to evenings of drinking and womanizing... generally a life of excess and debauchery (sp?). Plus the overall satisfaction of being able to display all of YOUR things in YOUR house! I'll bet you're still re-decorating the place! Putting up that poster of GORT in the hallway, building glass cased enclosures of your trophies, etc. 

Hell, your probobly even on a bowling league now! Man-stuff!

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Well...... I did buy a bunch of retro bowling shirts like Charlie Harper wears. 

I don't drink THAT MUCH vodka either. 
Just 1 a day......in a peanut butter jar! LOL


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

For many years, I have had people e-mail me with the question as to what was actually inside the top dome of the hero miniature. I always pointed to another modeler's interpretation that involved a "butterfly" reflector over a six light chase as being reasonably close, although I thought that this arrangement was a bit over done. I also said that I thought the reflectors themselves should be larger and fill more of the dome. After seeing Mark's images and video, I now feel pretty good about those remarks. I think he hit the cover off the ball with his solution, as it looks exactly like the elusive effect that we all associate with the hero miniature. And, it's something that could be incorporated into the new Moebius model for those who want to go in that direction. Mark, this is a job extremely well done.
Ron G.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Thanks again! 

I actually had a much harder and expensive time getting the landing gear to work on that model! I started with the legs, and put the pivot point where the 'real hero' legs was. I realized the soft resin legs that Lunar provided might have been OK for a static empty model, mine weighed a TON!. I had to make brass inserts to support the weight and take the stress. After they were in place I noticed the feet were too big! I cut those down and hid the seam with a bit of solder bent over the cuts. They had to pivot but NOT SWIVEL. This is the most important aspect of the gear. Failing to do this with the footpads will guarantee disaster. I'M NOT KIDDING!!! I added thin steel wire alignment things to the footpad that go through a thin brass tube inside the leg. Also, I made the "rams" pull up further than the legs to reduce the distance between the footpad and leg as a way to get them out of the way. Clearances are very tight. I had to seal some expensive Futaba S33 micro servos in the lower hull to slide the footpad doors open and closed. I realized the weight would be too much for the high torque servos to keep supporting the model even with a 1000MAh power pack. Thats when I started replacing 4 AA battery packs with 9V batteries and LEDs for the inside illumination. I had one for the 6 LEDs that lit the bubble, and 5 more that backlit the scrim. I continued to use the incandescent light bulbs in the fusion core because I was using crude brushes to transfer power down the rotating shaft. When I finally get off my lazy rear end and complete the support points inside and I can support the model I think I can pull off the entire illusion in half scale. This became moot when I got a four foot hull and the problems became 64 times bigger(weight, size, expense).


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Something on my computer must have updated itself because it took me a good 40 minutes of deleting programs, re-installing older versions, and using two different browsers to do what I could do effortlessly two weeks ago: download a You Tube clip. But I really wanted a copy of your J2 clip to serve as a reminder and an inspiration of what a talented, dedicated modeler can accomplish. I notice that the lights seem to run at different speeds. Is this the clip or are you actually adjusting the rate for idle, flight, etc?
It occurred to me yesterday that the top dome (in theory) should only be lit when the astrogator is in the raised position. And that the astrogator is lifted by a reasonably thick column. That tube could contain an axle for either your or a smaller spinning light unit built into the top part of the astrogator, below the mini J2 on its stalk. The light effect in the latter case wouldn't be the same but it might be similar. And it seems to me that the full sized astrogator had a wire trailing between its upper and lower units (which I forgot to include in my J2 drawings) so that actually running a wire between the two parts of the astrogator in miniature would actually be accurate. Using the axle within the stalk would make it possible to replicate your mechanism (or modify it to something concealed within the top of a scale astrogator) and still model a full upper deck. 
Well done!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

If you have a Mac I can help. I do System engineering for the Mac Community at NASA HQ! If you have a PC...well, I'm too rusty to be of much use. Ask Henry! LOL

Anyway, The speed of the bubble "V" and fusion core were controlled by an MRC HO train transformer using 'momentum'. I ended up using both a 9V battery for "fast" and a 4AA battery holder for the slower rotation. The Fast was intended for high speed photography, and slow was realtime/video. 

I make all my stuff to be photographed, since when I'm dead and gone, all that will be left is unauthorized copies of my photos and videos on the web. My Polar Lights Jupiter 2 photos I submitted to a contest in 2002 or so are all over the web. I don't care.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC - but I also posted a model RR clip in the Model Railroading folder so you can see what else distracts me from being productive...


----------

